# First finds in Southwest Missouri



## shroomstick (Apr 8, 2013)

Started finding a few 1-2" grays on Sunday. Between Sunday and yesterday picked about 20 total. If we could get some stable warm weather it'd be on like donkey kong. The most I found on a single tree was 3. Can't wait for good numbers!! Is anyone els on here from southwest mo? I live right outside Joplin.


----------



## chuck (Apr 17, 2013)

I live around 32nd and Duquesne. I have been a lot and everywhere. Have not seen any. Good to know their around here.


----------



## mikebud (Apr 16, 2013)

I\'m from south of STL but hunt in buffalo mo and I\'m hearing they\'re just now starting to find them. I don\'t get that bc I found 20 in south county and ground temps have to be warmer in southern mo. All mine were in creek beds and all in 20\' radius


----------



## mikebud (Apr 16, 2013)

43 more today


----------



## sportstater (Apr 21, 2013)

Going to go out next Sunday and hope a weekend of 70's will prove successful in Joplin area


----------



## angrylegs (Apr 23, 2013)

Went out April 16th, found 443 yellows. Went out next day, found 734. Went out day after that and found over 200. Over 25 pounds total. Don't ask me where...Southwest Missouri under sycamore trees. since we got this cold weather it's slowed down maybe even stopped for a while. Need another few days in the 80's and maybe it'll be back on again.


----------



## mikebud (Apr 16, 2013)

Have you found any lately I am going to hunt again today and wanted some motivation if u have any good news.


----------



## chuck (Apr 17, 2013)

Found just a few the day before the rain hit. Nothing in big numbers. If this rain stops I may get out today as well


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

I found quite a few today. Most were a second flush on south slopes, and a few from north facing slopes. The northern shrooms will be out in full force next week for sure. The rain has taken its toll though and discolored them prematurely.


----------



## chuck (Apr 17, 2013)

Good afternoon for me found 123 all on north facing slopes. Got 40 monster yellows and the rest big greys. My one hot spot found 83 in a 25 sq ft area. All were found inside the joplin city limits. Gonna eat my self sick tomm.


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Still finding plenty of fresh ones on the north facing hills , especially the very steep inclines by big red oak and hickory. It ought to be over after next week so better get out there while the gettin is good!!


----------



## veronica (Mar 27, 2013)

Still finding a very few bright yellow ones ,in and around red cedar thickets (Juniperus virginiana) on north slopes (of course lol)


----------

